# Jeff Wayne's War of the World



## Turgon (Aug 22, 2009)

Anybody have any opinions on this?

I got it as a present for my birthday - it's an album I remember from my days as a young 'un but hadn't listen to for over twenty years.

Great to listen to it as an adult though!

As I kid I just looked at the pictures in the booklet and listened to the songs as the narrative bored me - strangely it's the opposite now. Richard Burton's voice is what makes this album.

I've always held that it's a real shame we've never had a modern version of HG Wells' book set in England during the era it is... you know... supposed to be set in. You would think with Steam Punk being a very popular idea these days - somebody would go back and do it justice - instead of giving us your typical American Sci-fi flick.

Actually the first piece of 'Art' to make me cry was this album - when the Thunderchild goes down so heroically.

It was great to get this as a present! A few weeks ago I was having a conversation with my Mum and we both decided that Richard Burton had the coolest voice in history - maybe why she decided to buy it me? Great all the same - the last time I received a present I enjoyed this much was when my brother got me 'Never Mind the Bollocks' by the Sex Pistols way back when...


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a big fan of it. A good story, with some good songs. Forever Autumn is one of my favourite songs. It's doing the rounds again now as a stage performance, I believe. If it comes to Edinburgh I'll be sure to get tickets!


----------

